# Need help installing ubuntu on powermac g5



## 1zacster (May 30, 2011)

Well so far I have wiped the HDD and failed to install ubuntu "dapper drake" 6.06 on it yet u have seen videos of people running 10.04 on it? I only have cd-rw right now but I'm getting some cd-r soon. If you know how to do thus please be as specific as possible because os x just uses way too much CPU usage.


----------



## 1zacster (May 30, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, first off you posted in the wrong forum. This is for help with Apple software on Macs. For help with Linux, you need to go to the Linux subforum. 2nd, we are volunteers, so we don't hang out here all day.

Being the Mac forum, I have to ask, why issues were you having with OS X? What version was it? Why do you think it uses too much CPU? I have a 1.47Ghz G4 running OS X 10.5.8 and don't have any issues. OS X uses very little CPU, and I know because I monitor it all the time with a Menubar addon. If something is using your CPU all the time, then there is something wrong that needs addressing.


----------



## whitewolf75 (Feb 12, 2012)

I too have a beautiful Mac G5 PPC desktop. This computer is a power house. I love it so much until today. I tried to give it to my Father and he was impressed by it until we tried to install Adobe to do a speedtest.net to check the internet speed. It told me that I had to install Adobe 11.1. As soon as I downloaded the file and tried to install it, it says that I need an intel. I did some research out there and you can't find any applications that you would use on a daily basis that is compatible with ppc. Pretty much all computers out there that are G3, G4, G5 PPC are now just a door mat. I checked on Apple.com buy back checking pricing and for a G5 top of the line with a studio monitor, all cables, Installation CD, mouse and keyboard and all they were going to do give is 64 dollars for it. The monitor is worth at least 100 dollars since brand new it costs over 300 dollars. I too am trying to find a way to install Ubuntu on there so at least the computer will be usable again without throwing it out.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The G5 is still a very capable machine. I'd love to have one. I'm using a G4 still, and use it for day to day stuff just fine. Yes, Adobe dropped PPC CPUs with the current version of Flash, but you can still download the last version supported. As for office like software, there is an OpenOffice version, called NeoOffice that works great. You can also find an older version of iLife that will run on it for your media needs. OS X 10.5 is a great OS, and comes with Mail, which works fine for email. You can also install Firefox or use Safari to browse the web fine. About the only thing that really kills my G4 is playback of HD video, so by default I have HD video playback off, and no issues. Sure it's not screaming fast, but it gets the job done.


----------

